# di questi tempi i gentiluomini sono merce rara



## Frattale

sapreste dirmi se c'è un'espressione idiomatica specifica che corrisponda all'italiano "merce rara"? 

Just to put you in the picture, la frase è: "di questi tempi i gentiluomini sono merce rara". Aldilà di una traduzione approssimativa tipo "gentlement are hard to find  nowadays" non mi viene niente e speravo ci fosse un idiom corrispondente.
Grazie


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Frattale  

Mi viene in mente, per similitudine, "gems" ... forse potresti dire "Nowadays gentlement are rarest than rare gems"? 

Aspettiamo madrelingua ... 


P.S.: Non sono però così d'accordo


----------



## Gianfry

rare bird.


----------



## Yulan

Gianfry said:


> rare bird.


 
 ... ispirato dall'araba fenice, Gianfry? Mi pare del tutto adeguato! 

Ciao


----------



## Gianfry

Non so chi l'abbia ispirato, ma è un'espressione comunissima in inglese


----------



## Yulan

Scusami, Gianfry, hai ragione, non mi sono spiegata  ...

Dal Sansoni:


*fenice **s.f.*

*1* (Mitol) phoenix.
*2* (*fig*) (cosa rara) great rarity; (*persona rara*) *rare bird*.


----------



## Gianfry

Ah, ok...
No, sai come ci sono arrivato?
Partendo da "merce rara" mi è venuto in mente il latino "rara avis" (pensa tu!), e ho pensato di poterlo trovare su un dizionario inglese. Infatti l'ho trovato sull'Oxford, che lo traduce appunto con "rare bird". Poi ho fatto una ricerchina veloce sul web e ho avuto conferrma che si usa molto (io stesso l'ho sentito e perfino usato qualche volta).


----------



## johngiovanni

Ciao tutti!  "Rarer than hen's teeth" is perhaps another interesting expression.


----------



## Yulan

Chiarissimo ... conti e volatili tornano alla perfezione! 
Grazie


----------



## Alessandrino

Che ne dite di _gentlemen are a rare breed_?


----------



## johngiovanni

Yes, and they are "few and far between".


----------



## Yulan

johngiovanni said:


> Ciao tutti! "Rarer than hen's teeth" is perhaps another interesting expression.


 

Ciao John  I'm so glad you're back! 

This is a very interesting expression and completely new to me! 

Thanks


----------



## Frattale

Yulan said:


> Ciao Frattale
> 
> Mi viene in mente, per similitudine, "gems" ... forse potresti dire "Nowadays gentlement are rarest than rare gems"?
> 
> Aspettiamo madrelingua ...
> 
> 
> P.S.: Non sono però così d'accordo


 

Perfetto grazie, proprio quello che cercavo. 

Su cosa non sei così d'accordo Yulan?


----------



## Alessandrino

> Nowadays gentlement are rarest rarer than rare gems


Ma si dice?


----------



## Yulan

Grazie Alessandrino!



> Nowadays gentlement are rarest rarer than rare gems


 
Chiedi a me se si dice? Non ne ho la più pallida idea ! 
Il mio tentativo nasce da una similitudine con "_perla rara_" e, come ho scritto, ... solo in attesa di madrelingua!


@Frattale: non sono così d'accordo che i gentlemen siano tanto rari ...


----------



## Alessandrino

Yulan said:


> Grazie Alessandrino!
> 
> 
> 
> Chiedi a me se si dice? Non ne ho la più pallida idea !
> Il mio tentativo nasce da una similitudine con "_perla rara_" e, come ho scritto, ... solo in attesa di madrelingua!
> 
> 
> @Frattale: non sono così d'accordo che i gentlemen siano tanto rari ...


Chiedo in generale 
Sebbene sia ovvio il significato, non so fino a che punto possa essere considerata un'espressione "idiomatica".


----------



## Frattale

Yulan said:


> Grazie Alessandrino!
> 
> 
> 
> Chiedi a me se si dice? Non ne ho la più pallida idea !
> Il mio tentativo nasce da una similitudine con "_perla rara_" e, come ho scritto, ... solo in attesa di madrelingua!
> 
> 
> @Frattale: non sono così d'accordo che i gentlemen siano tanto rari ...


 
sono d'accordo: non sono tanti rari. Forse un po' defilati, ma senz'altro più numerosi di quanto comunemente si pensi


----------



## Yulan

Alessandrino said:


> Chiedo in generale
> Sebbene sia ovvio il significato, non so fino a che punto possa essere considerata un'espressione "idiomatica".


 
Alessandrino, forse ti è sfuggito ... un "tentativo" personale, non ha mai la pretesa di essere un'espressione idiomatica!


----------



## Alessandrino

Yulan said:


> Alessandrino, forse ti è sfuggito ... un "tentativo" personale, non ha mai la pretesa di essere un'espressione idiomatica!


Sì certo, ma in realtà mi sono espresso io male. Volevo semplicemente sottolineare che con il tuo tentativo - in ogni caso più che comprensibile - si rischiava di perdere la "idiomaticità" che ha l'espressione _merce rara_ in italiano.


----------



## elfa

Devo dire che né
"Nowadays gentlemen are rarer than rare gems" né
"Gentlemen are rare birds" sono espressioni idomatiche, al contrario a me suonano strane. Forse nella seconda è la collocazione di "gentlemen" e "birds" i quali non si affiatano.

Meglio di tutti è il suggerimento di Alessandrino
_
[True] Gentlemen are a rare breed _che trova larga risonanza su Google. Vedete qua


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Elfa !

Di fatto non volevano proporsi come espressioni idiomatiche, ma tentativi personali per aiutare Frattale in attesa di madrelingua.

Take care


----------



## fitter.happier

Forse meno efficace di una frase idiomatica, ma puoi anche dire:

_True gentlemen are hard to come by._


----------



## italtrav

"di questi tempi i gentiluomini sono merce rara"

'these days, a true gentleman is a rare article'

Depending on your audience, of course, but rara avis is a perfectly good phrase. As an indication to judge by, it has appeared in the NY Times 12x in the past year and 496x since 1850.


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Ital  thanks for your feedback!
And, of course, I take my hat off to Gianfry! ;-)


----------



## arceri

Quesito interessante, ma se anzichè una persona ci si riferisse a qualcosaltro, ad esempio
" La vera amicizia è una cosa rara" si possono ancora usare le espressioni che avete così bene illustrato?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Forse:
"Gentlemen have become a rare commodity nowadays"?
GS


----------



## Holymaloney

Ciao !
Dico la mia : "...true gentlemen are a rarity nowadays..."
Buona giornata a tutti


----------



## elfa

arceri said:


> Quesito interessante, ma se anzichè una persona ci si riferisse a qualcosaltro, ad esempio
> " La vera amicizia è una cosa rara" si possono ancora usare le espressioni che avete così bene illustrato?


_
True friendship is a rare commodity._ Yes, I would say this.

_True gentlemen are have become a rare commodity._ I wouldn't say this as "commodity" refers to a "thing" rather than "people" - to me it sounds odd. 

On the same basis, I wouldn't say _true friendship is a rare breed_ because "breed" refers to "living things".


----------



## london calling

..._are thin on the ground_ is another one.


----------



## arceri

elfa said:


> _
> True friendship is a rare commodity._ Yes, I would say this.
> 
> _True gentlemen are have become a rare commodity._ I wouldn't say this as "commodity" refers to a "thing" rather than "people" - to me it sounds odd.
> 
> On the same basis, I wouldn't say _true friendship is a rare breed_ because "breed" refers to "living things".



Thanks Elfa,this is perfect


----------

